# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Unbelievably Gorgeous White's Tree Frog Morphs!

## irThumper

...And more, at Sandfire! Photo album shared by Mike Orfus on Facebook of his tour of Sandfire Dragon Ranch. I think I just died a little from frog envy, lol  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  (I hope this link will work for folks!) https://www.facebook.com/orfus/posts/10102374764125940

----------


## Frogger00

I was wanting some frogs from them but shipping to Canada is 200+ dollars...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cris

Evil, evil! Taunting us with such amazing frogs!  :Wink: 

That dark super snowflake morph looks like my James on steroids! Maybe James is a flunk out from a breeding program like that  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Frogger00

> Evil, evil! Taunting us with such amazing frogs! 
> 
> That dark super snowflake morph looks like my James on steroids! Maybe James is a flunk out from a breeding program like that


I wanted to breed a super snowflake with my regular snowflake, but it would be 400$ to get one! I'm hoping to get another snowflake at a expo this spring. Maybe I can make supers!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

> Evil, evil! Taunting us with such amazing frogs! 
> 
> That dark super snowflake morph looks like my James on steroids! Maybe James is a flunk out from a breeding program like that


I know, lol!!! I just about died when I saw that xanthic(??) purple and green guy... now if that was green and white or purple and white we'd have us some PIEDS! And I bet those would cost waaaaay more than the super snowflakes.  :Frog Surprise:  

If you got your froggle from Petco then chances are you are right as Sandfire is a distributor with some of them  :Smile:   (My frogs are Sandfire via Petco).

----------


## irThumper

> I wanted to breed a super snowflake with my regular snowflake, but it would be 400$ to get one! I'm hoping to get another snowflake at a expo this spring. Maybe I can make supers!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


$200 shipping!? Yeek!  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Cris

> I know, lol!!! I just about died when I saw that xanthic(??) purple and green guy... now if that was green and white or purple and white we'd have us some PIEDS! And I bet those would cost waaaaay more than the super snowflakes.  
> 
> If you got your froggle from Petco then chances are you are right as Sandfire is a distributor with some of them   (My frogs are Sandfire via Petco).


My boys are from Petco so James might be a sandfire "reject"  :Frog Smile: 

I'll have to ask next time I'm at Petco.

----------


## whittyfrog42

I don't mind if I would have to sell my soul. Once I get my new tank set up im getting some whites from them those are amazing!!!

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

AMG... I want that spotted one! Ahh! SOOO CUTE!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wulf

I ran into their pics of those little jewels at another Member's suggestion of looking them up. All I can say is OMG! Thanks for the share, they had some more current images than I had run across.

----------


## Frogger00

I'm excited to breed my snowflake to my blue eyed. They will make pretty babies I'm sure. Maybe I could get a blue eyed snowflake? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

